# Tell Us About You're VR Chat Stories



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 25, 2022)

I want to hear about you're stories from VR Chat! Be they weird, funny, sad, or wholesome! I want to hear em! As I don't own vr chat, or a way to play it, I wanna know what goes on in there.

But hear me say this! I WILL own VR Chat one day! You'll all see! And I'll invite you guys to a fun hang out.


----------

